# Confused in TV selection



## shabin5785 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi all.

I am confused between choices in selecting a tv and brand.(budget <35k)

1) Should i go for a 32" full hd lcd or 32" hd lcd is ok?(Led is too costly) Any gain in selecting  full hd?

2) Also is 26" enough instead of 32? So that 26" hd led tv will be fine?

3) Confused between panasonic,lg and samsung.

I have a hd connection(D2h) but have no hd channels.. Mostly will be for sd channels only.

Any advice will be appreciated 

Thanks
Shabin


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 8, 2012)

Get a Full HD TV as the difference will be a lot.
And also go for 32" rather going for 26" because when you will hang it on the wall 26" will look quite small.And viewing experience on 32" will be much better.
You can get Samsung 32D580 if you want a LCD, it will cost you 30k.
Or you can get Samsung LED 32D5000 form ngpay(mobile app) for only 35.5k after 10% cash back.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 8, 2012)

shabin5785 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am confused between choices in selecting a tv and brand.(budget <35k)
> 
> ...



1)32" FULL HD LCD.why? because full HD is more future-proof and you are expecting to use this  TV for 5+ years right?
2)26 is too small get a 32-incher
3)all three are good. let me tell you some of the LG models(Aroraanant knows a lot  about samsung tv's so i tag him here heck,the dude already replied here!)

LG 32LK450(full HD,20W RMS sound output 3xHDMI) @ MRP Rs31990(but you will get it at 27990 Or cheaper at most places)
LG 32LK430(full HD,20W RMS sound output+10w Sub-woofer, entry level home-theater system like sound quality,3xHDMI,1xUSB) @ MRP Rs 33990(but you will and SHOULD get this @ 28990 or cheaper at most places)
LG 32CS560(full HD,20W RMS sound output,3xHDMI,1xUSB) @ MRP RS 35000( you will get this @ rs 32000-30000 depending on your bargaining skills and the store's  discount)
in addition this is also the LATEST 2012 model

also all full HD TV'S from LG(and other reputed brands) support USB 2.0 pendrive play and external HDD play from a wide variety of video formats

also for your DTH  get HD versions of Discovery,Nat Geo,HBO and star movies


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 8, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Aroraanant knows a lot  about samsung tv's so i tag him here heck,the dude already replied here!


He he.....

Bro you know about LG models and I know about Samsung ones 
And I have compared sony and samsung TVs and few other brands also and I found Samsung to be the best that is the only reason I suggest only them.


----------



## shabin5785 (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow.. thanks for the fast reply..

I decided on 32 itself.

But one doubt,read that with 32" the difference between hd and full hd wont be noticeble.. is it so?,

Also read in a forum that with large TV's SD channes will have some pixelation issue. ?

thanks to all for fast replies.. 

Will  update after checking out LG and Samsung Models


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 8, 2012)

> But one doubt,read that with 32" the difference between hd and full hd wont be noticeble.. is it so?


Don't just go with the readings, I suggest you to have a look at it yourself, you only will find the difference.



> Also read in a forum that with large TV's SD channes will have some pixelation issue. ?


hmmmm.....I don't think so. But let others reply


----------



## Richie Rich (Jun 8, 2012)

Buy this model and airtel digital HDTV connection total spending 35k


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 9, 2012)

^^^^^
I have already suggested that model above BTW.
And also OP already owns a HD d2h connection.


----------



## shabin5785 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi all,

Checked out some tvs and shortlisted 2 samsung models,2 panasonic models.
But one of the dealers insist that Sharp is the best one.. 

I want to know the opinion about Sharp TV. Their website has little info..

thanks


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 12, 2012)

Sharp is crap, don't listen to dealers, they talk crap


----------



## techkens (Jun 14, 2012)

Samsung t.v are improving its brand and we can expect good service for the t.v and good applications like voice recognition and wifi usage and many more applications are built in the t.v.


----------

